# My lil' Ceasar



## 1DeadlySAMURAI (May 26, 2006)

He died in '98 of a heart disease. Only 7 years old.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How sad.  What a gorgeous cat he was.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, he was so cute, im sorry for you loss, thats very sad


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Awful sorry to hear of your loss. She was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Caesar was so beautiful. How sad that he died so very young. My prayers are with you. God bless.


----------

